# Bột rau má Amazing Powder có giúp mát gan, bảo vệ tim mạch hiệu quả như lời đồn?



## ThuyNguyen (5/6/21)

Mẹ chồng e sức khỏe không được tốt, huyết áp cao, tim hay đập nhanh và thường hay bị phát ban. Cũng thăm khám thường xuyên và lấy thuốc uống hàng ngày ở viện. Chẳng biết chồng em nghe chị nào ở công ty, mua về cho mẹ hộp bột rau má amazing powder bảo mẹ pha với nước và uống hàng ngày. Đọc công dụng trên hộp thì thấy nhiều cái tốt cho sức khỏe lắm. Nhưng e chưa thấy ai dùng bột rau má như thế này bao giờ. Nên muốn hỏi cm xem, không biết uống bột rau má Amazing powder có giúp man gan, bảo vệ tim mạch hiệu quả như lời đồn không ạ?


----------



## Thùy Dương (7/6/21)

Mình nghĩ việc chồng bạn mua bột rau má về cho mẹ chồng bạn uống thì không có vấn đề gì đâu bạn ạ! Vì từ ngày xưa tác dụng của rau má như thế nào đã được các cụ nhắc đến nhiều rồi mà. 
Bây giờ có nhiều người còn ăn sống rau má và uống nước ép rau má đó thôi.


----------



## Hoàng Giang (7/6/21)

Uống bột rau má cũng tốt, nhưng nếu như mẹ chồng bạn huyết áp cao thì có thể uống bột cần tây này nhé 
BỘT CẦN TÂY SẤY LẠNH
Bột cần tây tốt cho người cao huyết áp hơn. Mẹ chồng bạn hay bị phát ban thì có thể là do nóng trong, mình cứ uống bột rau má 1 thời gian đi, khi nào ổn thì chuyển sang bột cần tây. Uống như thế này chủ yếu là detox thanh lọc cơ thể, vào trong cần tây, rau má có các chất tốt cho sức khỏe, nên mình bổ sung hàng ngày không vấn đề gì đâu.


----------



## Nguyễn Ngọc Linh (7/6/21)

ThuyNguyen nói:


> Mẹ chồng e sức khỏe không được tốt, huyết áp cao, tim hay đập nhanh và thường hay bị phát ban. Cũng thăm khám thường xuyên và lấy thuốc uống hàng ngày ở viện. Chẳng biết chồng em nghe chị nào ở công ty, mua về cho mẹ hộp bột rau má amazing powder bảo mẹ pha với nước và uống hàng ngày. Đọc công dụng trên hộp thì thấy nhiều cái tốt cho sức khỏe lắm. Nhưng e chưa thấy ai dùng bột rau má như thế này bao giờ. Nên muốn hỏi cm xem, không biết uống bột rau má Amazing powder có giúp man gan, bảo vệ tim mạch hiệu quả như lời đồn không ạ?



nói chung cứ đọc, tìm hiểu kỹ, nếu cảm thấy oki thì cứ cho bà dùng thôi
nhớ vẫn thuốc thang đầy đủ theo bác sĩ kê nhé
người già nên nhiều bệnh lắm, khổ ghê luôn


----------



## Bé Dâu (7/6/21)

ThuyNguyen nói:


> Mẹ chồng e sức khỏe không được tốt, huyết áp cao, tim hay đập nhanh và thường hay bị phát ban. Cũng thăm khám thường xuyên và lấy thuốc uống hàng ngày ở viện. Chẳng biết chồng em nghe chị nào ở công ty, mua về cho mẹ hộp bột rau má amazing powder bảo mẹ pha với nước và uống hàng ngày. Đọc công dụng trên hộp thì thấy nhiều cái tốt cho sức khỏe lắm. Nhưng e chưa thấy ai dùng bột rau má như thế này bao giờ. Nên muốn hỏi cm xem, không biết uống bột rau má Amazing powder có giúp man gan, bảo vệ tim mạch hiệu quả như lời đồn không ạ?


Ý kiến cá nhân của em là dùng được nha mom ơi. Bột rau má Amazing Powder này nổi tiếng lắm đó ạ, rất nhiều công dụng tốt luôn ấy:
+ Thanh lọc, mát gan, thải ra các độc tố, muối, nước và thậm chí là chất béo dư thừa trong cơ thể qua đường tiểu. 
+ Hỗ trợ điều trị bệnh viêm gan hiệu quả. 
+ Làm giảm cholesterol, điều trị bệnh tim mạch: Trong rau má có các thành phần hoạt chất làm giảm cholesterol giúp lưu thông máu dễ dàng trong cơ thể, đồng thời làm hạn chế các tác nhân có thể gây xơ vữa động mạch. 
+ Tăng cường trí nhớ và thị lực. 
+ Chống viêm loét dạ dày tốt
+ Hỗ trợ giảm mụn nhọt, rôm sảy, ngứa ngáy 
Uống trước khi đi ngủ, giúp ngủ ngon ngủ sâu giấc đấy ạ.


----------



## Dương Thanh Nga (7/6/21)

Có tuổi rồi nên nhiều thứ phải lo lắm, ba em cũng thế, bình thường khỏe mạnh chẳng bệnh tật j, thế mà đùng cái cấp cứu vì tắc động mạch vành, phải đặt 3 sten luôn các chị ạ. Phải thật để ý đến sức khỏe của các cụ


----------



## Ly Lee (9/6/21)

Nguyễn Ngọc Linh nói:


> nói chung cứ đọc, tìm hiểu kỹ, nếu cảm thấy oki thì cứ cho bà dùng thôi
> nhớ vẫn thuốc thang đầy đủ theo bác sĩ kê nhé
> người già nên nhiều bệnh lắm, khổ ghê luôn



Có mua thì đặt qua đây em thấy nhanh lắm nè 
Amazing Powder - 100% Bột nguyên chất tự nhiên
 mấy bạn tư vấn hỏi han cẩn thận dã man ấy, ngoan mà thấy rất am hiểu sản phẩm nữa.
Bột rau củ nguyên chất bên này em thấy chất lượng nhất đấy, 100% bột ứng dụng công nghệ sấy lạnh NB nên đảm bảo đươc hương vị tươi ngon, giữ nguyên được trọn vẹn các vitamin và khoáng chất từ đó không làm mất đi hiệu quả của rau củ.


----------



## ThuyNguyen (9/6/21)

Bé Dâu nói:


> Ý kiến cá nhân của em là dùng được nha mom ơi. Bột rau má Amazing Powder này nổi tiếng lắm đó ạ, rất nhiều công dụng tốt luôn ấy:
> + Thanh lọc, mát gan, thải ra các độc tố, muối, nước và thậm chí là chất béo dư thừa trong cơ thể qua đường tiểu.
> + Hỗ trợ điều trị bệnh viêm gan hiệu quả.
> + Làm giảm cholesterol, điều trị bệnh tim mạch: Trong rau má có các thành phần hoạt chất làm giảm cholesterol giúp lưu thông máu dễ dàng trong cơ thể, đồng thời làm hạn chế các tác nhân có thể gây xơ vữa động mạch.
> ...


Dạ em cảm ơn m nhiều lắm ạ. 
Chắc nhà m cũng đang dùng bột rau má Amazing Powder này luôn đúng không ạ?
Cho em hỏi là sử dụng được lâu dài đúng không ạ?
Hay mình uống theo liệu trình ( ví dụ uống 2 tháng dừng 1 tháng rồi tiếp tục như thế ? )
Em không rõ nên hỏi hơi nhiều, m thông cảm giúp em nha


----------



## Trịnh Phương Trang (9/6/21)

Chị nào có thể cho em xin hình ảnh bột rau má đó được không ạ? em cũng đang muốn uống để thanh lọc cơ thể chắc được ạ? 
Trc e có uống bột j của nhật mà tanh quá e toàn nôn, khó uống lắm, bột này có dễ uống ko ạ? e sợ tanh lắm


----------



## Thiên Thanh 099 (9/6/21)

Trịnh Phương Trang nói:


> Chị nào có thể cho em xin hình ảnh bột rau má đó được không ạ? em cũng đang muốn uống để thanh lọc cơ thể chắc được ạ?
> Trc e có uống bột j của nhật mà tanh quá e toàn nôn, khó uống lắm, bột này có dễ uống ko ạ? e sợ tanh lắm


Đây nha b ơi. Thanh lọc, mát gan, thải ra các độc tố, muối, nước và thậm chí là chất béo dư thừa trong cơ thể qua đường tiểu. Hỗ trợ điều trị bệnh viêm gan hiệu quả lắm luôn
Vị thơm mát dễ uống cực b nha. Không hề tanh xíu nào luôn ý. 
 Đây là bột rau củ organic, 100% rau má tươi được trồng từ nông trại sạch đạt chuẩn organic, không tồn dư thuốc bảo vệ thực vật. bột có kích thước siêu mịn nên dễ dàng tan đều trong nước, cơ thể hấp thu dễ dàng hơn. Yên tâm mà dùng b ạ


----------



## Hoa Ban Trắng (9/6/21)

ThuyNguyen nói:


> Dạ em cảm ơn m nhiều lắm ạ.
> Chắc nhà m cũng đang dùng bột rau má Amazing Powder này luôn đúng không ạ?
> Cho em hỏi là sử dụng được lâu dài đúng không ạ?
> Hay mình uống theo liệu trình ( ví dụ uống 2 tháng dừng 1 tháng rồi tiếp tục như thế ? )
> Em không rõ nên hỏi hơi nhiều, m thông cảm giúp em nha


Bột rau má 100% organic chị ơi, nên dùng rất tốt cho sức khỏe nhé, dùng lâu dài thoải mái không sao hết, có điều kiện dùng thì tốt quá luôn ấy chứ. Bột này ko hề sử dụng phẩm màu, chất bảo quản, tự nhiên hoàn toàn ko sử dụng hương liệu luôn.
Một gói 50gr bột rau má Amazing Powder mà em thấy dùng được lâu lắm ý. Mua còn đang được khuyến mại nhiều lắm đó c, c call số này 0979 354 550   ng ta tư vấn cho nhanh nè.


----------



## ThuyNguyen (9/6/21)

Hoa Ban Trắng nói:


> Bột rau má 100% organic chị ơi, nên dùng rất tốt cho sức khỏe nhé, dùng lâu dài thoải mái không sao hết, có điều kiện dùng thì tốt quá luôn ấy chứ. Bột này ko hề sử dụng phẩm màu, chất bảo quản, tự nhiên hoàn toàn ko sử dụng hương liệu luôn.
> Một gói 50gr bột rau má Amazing Powder mà em thấy dùng được lâu lắm ý. Mua còn đang được khuyến mại nhiều lắm đó c, c call số này 0979 354 550   ng ta tư vấn cho nhanh nè.


oke oke cảm ơn m nhiều ạ
thế thì em yên tâm để mẹ chồng em dùng bột rau má amazing powder rồi ạ
em sẽ note lại thông tin của hãng, có gì cần hỏi hoặc cần mua thêm sau thì em sẽ liên hệ ạ


----------

